#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  Tegenstanders

## WOLVEN

Beste mensen hier op Maroc.nl.
Na de zeer succesvolle voorstelling WOLVEN heeft Opera Theater Amsterdam weer een nieuw project waarvoor wij spelers zoeken.

*Stichting WOLF presenteert, in samen werking met Opera Theater Amsterdam en Theater de Meervaart:*
**


* TEGENSTANDERS*
*Operatheater over wat er met een mens gebeurt als je je niet gezien en niet gehoord voelt.*

*TEGENSTANDERS is een voorstelling waarin schitterende koormuziek van Verdi nieuw leven wordt ingeblazen door mensen die op dit moment vechten voor een nieuw leven, vechten om gehoord te worden of zij die proberen de wereld om zich heen herkenbaar te houden. Tegenstanders in het vluchtelingendebat en vluchtelingen zelf, geven wij letterlijk en figuurlijk een stem door hun verhalen te gebruiken in muzikale spreekkoren en koorstukken van Verdi zoals het beroemde Slavenkoor.*

*De voorstelling wordt 4 keer gespeeld in Theater de Meervaart in Amsterdam op 15, 16, 17 en 18 september 2016.*
*De spelers worden begeleid door het symfonieorkest De Nieuwe Philharmonie Utrecht.*

*Wij zoeken spelers uit alle lagen van de bevolking, maar vooral mensen die hun mening durven te laten horen en die graag gehoord willen worden.*
*Tegenstanders, vluchtelingen en twijfelaars.*
*Vanaf half april repeteren we gemiddeld 1 keer per week in Het Talentenhuis in Amsterdam Nieuw West.*

*Lijkt het je wat om mee te doen, of wil je graag meer weten over dit project?*
*Mail dan naar [email protected] of [email protected]*
*Wij hopen van jullie te horen!*

*Vriendelijke groet,*
*Roswitha Bergmann en Charles Hens*

----------

